# [Ipad] Problème recherche dans ios



## piero06 (5 Janvier 2013)

J'ai une énigme concernant la recherche de l'ipad.

Quand je vais sur la page "recherche" d'ios (à gauche toutes du menu  général) et que je tape les premières lettre d'un contact mail, la  recherche m'affiche les 1000 mails reçus (environ) par ce contact.

le problème est que parmi ces 1000 mails, 800 d'entre eux ont été  volontairement supprimés, et ne sont plus présents dans les boites de  reception, dans les dossiers "supprimés", et dans les dossiers "spam"...  Ce qui est normal puisque je les avaient supprimés.

Mes recherches sont donc polluées par des mails qui n'existent plus. Et  lorsque je clic sur l'un d'eux, ça m'affiche un autre mail de ce  contact, qui lui, n'a pas été supprimé.
Bref, ils n'existent plus, mais la recherche continue à me les afficher et ça en devient illisible...


Quelqu'un aurait il la solution car là je sais plus où chercher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous pouvez tester si ça vous fait pareil (sous ios6) ? mais perso autant sur l'iphone que sur l'ipad ça me fait ça...
Ca doit peut être, être juste une option du paramétrage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ça le fait pour tous les autres contacts aussi


Bref, HELP !


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2013)

Problème déjà constaté, et pas de solution apparemment., et vu sur le net (recherche _Spotlight iOS Mail Deleted_)

Je me demande si en allant dans _Réglages/Général/Recherche Spotlight_, puis en enlevant les mails de la recherche, (suivi d'un reboot ?), puis en les remettant ça corrige la chose...


----------

